# Help me choose! 17-40mm f/4L + Tamron 70-300mm VC vs. 24-105mm f/4L IS on 5mkII



## Zorfunk (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm travelling to Paris and Germany this spring for 3 weeks. I own or have access to a lot of nice lenses. I'm trying to travel light as photography is not the primary reason for this trip. My wife and I are going and we'll be doing a lot of sight seeing and appreciating architecture, art, food, and culture.

I'd love to bring a 70-200mm f/4 IS or 2.8 IS II and a 24-70 2.8, but I'm concerned about travelling with something so big and/or white.

I figure f/4 + IS + 5DmkII's great iso will be sufficient for static dark interiors. I'm also thinking something wider than 24mm might be necessary for architecture and landscapes, but I'm not sure.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated, keeping in mind it has to fit in my Tamrac Rally 6. http://www.tamrac.com/3446.htm 

I'm not bringing a tripod or monopod.

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## NWPhil (Jan 6, 2012)

I would take the 17-40 and 70-200.The 24-70 has better image quality and is faster - but you will need something wider. consider then the 14mm if weigth is not an issue, or the 15mm if you don't mind the distortion, to pair with the 24-70


----------



## jasonsim (Jan 6, 2012)

I would take the 24-105mm for sure. If you need wider take the 14mm also. Maybe also a 135mm f/2L or 200mm f/2.8L. That's pretty light weight.


----------



## branden (Jan 6, 2012)

Were I in your shoes, I'd bring only the 17-40L. It's small, you never have to worry about whether you should switch lenses, and you can even get away with not bringing a camera bag.

I don't understand the responses in this thread recommend you bring 20 pounds of camera equipment ... that's not "travelling light" by my book. I personally always travel light. If I'm flying somewhere, I bring only one lens.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 6, 2012)

branden said:


> Were I in your shoes, I'd bring only the 17-40L. It's small, you never have to worry about whether you should switch lenses, and you can even get away with not bringing a camera bag.



some would say the same about the 24-105mm ;-) which might be an even better all round lens. 

But for light weight, I'd take the 17-40L + the 70-300L ... Plenty range +light. if not, then stay with the 24-105mm... quite wide on FF (15mm equivalent on crop) plus u get IS for low light.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2012)

My advice would be to step back and think about your intentions for the trip. First and maybe last time going, or a biannual trip? How important are photographic memories to you and your wife? I wouldn't worry about the specific bag - decide what you want to bring, and get the right bag for that gear. A couple examples from my experience...

Next month, I'm going to California with the family. I grew up there and go back frequently. This will be our younger daughter's first time meeting her extended family, something I want photo memories of for us and for her. Not sure exactly what I'll take, but definitely my 5DII, 24-105L, and 430EX II. Possibly the 35L as well. So, pretty light. Conversely...

Early last year we went to China for 3.5 weeks. Photography wasn't the main purpose - we went to adopt our younger daughter. ;D In deciding what to take, I knew we'd be busy with procedures and of course with a new baby, not to mention dealing with our then 3 year old daughter. But, a photo 'journal' of the trip was important, and I know it will be many years before we go back. I took the 5DII, 16-35L II, 24-105L, 70-200/2.8L IS II, TS-E 24L II, 35L, 430EX II, and a PowerShot S95. The S95 was great for times when a dSLR just wasn't practical to bring, great for another family member to use, and provided piece of mind as a backup - cameras do fail, usually at the worst time. 

I just looked over the EXIF stats of the images from the trip. 50% were taken with the 24-105, 20% with the 70-200 II, and 20% with the S95, with the 16-35, TS-E 24 and 35L making up the remaining 10%. I didn't use the flash much at all, but I was glad I had it as the shots I used it for were as fill light for portraits of our daughters. The % numbers don't tell the whole story - looking at the shots I consider my favorites (85 or so), relative to the totals a disproportionately higher number of favorites were with the 35L - it's great on the 5DII as a nighttime walkaround lens. Another point is that most of the 70-200mm favorites were portrait-type shots. There were favs from every lens. 

So, my recommendation would be to take the 5DII, 24-105, consider renting a fast wide or normal prime if you don't have one, and maybe a 70-200/4 IS to keep it light. I'd also consider a good quality but small P&S. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## mathino (Jan 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> My advice would be to step back and think about your intentions for the trip. First and maybe last time going, or a biannual trip? How important are photographic memories to you and your wife? I wouldn't worry about the specific bag - decide what you want to bring, and get the right bag for that gear. A couple examples from my experience...
> 
> Next month, I'm going to California with the family. I grew up there and go back frequently. This will be our younger daughter's first time meeting her extended family, something I want photo memories of for us and for her. Not sure exactly what I'll take, but definitely my 5DII, 24-105L, and 430EX II. Possibly the 35L as well. So, pretty light. Conversely...
> 
> ...



Hi !

I want a bit of advice. I'm planning a trip to China this year in summer. I'm planning to buy a FF before my trip (either 5D Mk II or Mk III or whatever - depends on specs and price).

So my question is which wide angle lens to buy ?
I'm taking 85 f/1.8 for sure - as a telephoto. I need advice for some wide angle. Do you think that 35L will be enough (wide) ?

Issue is budget. When I pull trigger for FF I think there will be cash for 35L but I don't think, that there will be enough for another lens.

Thanks for response


----------



## Rocky (Jan 7, 2012)

Zorfunk said:


> I'm travelling to Paris and Germany this spring for 3 weeks. I own or have access to a lot of nice lenses. I'm trying to travel light as photography is not the primary reason for this trip. My wife and I are going and we'll be doing a lot of sight seeing and appreciating architecture, art, food, and culture.
> 
> I'd love to bring a 70-200mm f/4 IS or 2.8 IS II and a 24-70 2.8, but I'm concerned about travelling with something so big and/or white.
> 
> ...



If you want to "travel light". i would take the 24-105 only. If the 24 is not wide enough, You can always stitch 3 or 4 pictures together. If you are doing stitching, hold the camera in vertical mode. This will give you more freedom to crop the final picture later. Disclaimer: I am not a fan of long lens.


----------



## michi (Jan 7, 2012)

For your first time in Germany and France, I would highly suggest a wide lens. The cities are beautiful with lots of squares and narrow alleys and streets and churches which all require a wide lens to photograph nicely. Something like a 16-35 would be a perfect walk around lens for the cities and also catch the beautiful landscapes. Past that, it depends how much reach you feel you need. I'm not sure I would weigh myself down with a big telephoto, the 24-105 might be enough.

Also I think Germany and France are just as safe as walking around in the US. If you don't worry about walking around let's say New York or Chicago or DC with a white L lens, I wouldn't worry about it in France or Germany either.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 7, 2012)

mathino said:


> Hi !
> 
> I want a bit of advice. I'm planning a trip to China this year in summer. I'm planning to buy a FF before my trip (either 5D Mk II or Mk III or whatever - depends on specs and price).
> 
> ...


35mm is not wide enough. you will need at least 28mm(equilvalent) wide angle, 24mm preferred. If you only bring one lens, 24-105 will be my choice.


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 8, 2012)

Take the 17-40 and work backwards. You're going in the spring, so expect to get a bit wet. Take the 70-200, either one, and a 1.4x tele if you're worried about reach. Or if you're up for it, take a prime (100/2, 135/2, or 200/2.8) to go with a wide zoom. Make sure you've not using the Canon strap - having '5D Mark II' in big letters is just as likely to draw attention as a white lens.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Jan 8, 2012)

I LOVE the 17-40 L, I film snowboarding with it all the time and it is literally my favorite lens I have ever used.

I'm completely biased towards it.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 8, 2012)

With the 5D2 I take the 17-40 for the wide angle and the 70-300L which I bought as a travel lens. OK the 70-300L is white but far from large and gives excellent IQ


----------



## pwp (Jan 8, 2012)

This can only be your own call. It is all about your personal shooting style. Some people just see the world in wide angle. Others are lost with anything less than a 70-200. We can all advise what WE would take, but we all see and shoot subtley differently to you. Travelling with your family is a rare and wonderful thing. Keep the peace and make your kit small, simple and moderately used.

Me? When travelling light I'd be looking at the 5DII withy no grip and the 24-105. When you're used to having a complete set of lenses to cover anything from 12-400 it's a fascinating and often unexpectedly creative decision to take just one lens. Some people do a Cartier Bresson and just pack the f/1.4 50mm. On a recent trip to Vietnam with the family my kit was FF & 24-105. Having rigidly set lens parameters often made me think outside the square and thus come up with shots I may not have "seen" had I packed the full kit. I loved it.

Paul Wright


----------



## Flake (Jan 8, 2012)

Although I haven't seen the bag it looks like it would hold all three lenses! But even so why can't you take the 24 - 105mm and the 70 - 300mm or the 17 - 40mm?

None of the 5D series has a built in flash so I'd reccomend you get one, even if it's the 270EX (small & light), and also a monopod which gives and extra stop, allows better stitching / HDR, and should the worst happen, it makes a great club! It's also a nice walking stick on its own. The Manfrotto 682B has a small set of legs to make it that bit more stable.


----------



## Zorfunk (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the great input everyone! I really appreciate the thorough post from Neuro and everyone elses' insight.

My biggest concern was whether 24mm on a full frame is wide enough and if 105mm is long enough. I'd prefer not to change lenses, but I would if need be.

I like having IS without a tripod for those higher aperture landscape and architecture shots, but im thinking i'll still need something wider than 24mm.

I do need to pack light since we're travelling through the alps and hiking to the castles in Bavaria. Great points about weather sealing.

Thanks again and if anyone has any other input about focal length in Paris, Cologne, Munich and Bavaria it would be much appreciated.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 9, 2012)

Zorfunk said:


> Thanks for the great input everyone! I really appreciate the thorough post from Neuro and everyone elses' insight.
> 
> My biggest concern was whether 24mm on a full frame is wide enough and if 105mm is long enough. I'd prefer not to change lenses, but I would if need be.
> 
> ...



24mm is plenty wide on FF. This is assuming you do not want to change lenses. But if you are more concerned about the width, then take athe 17-40/ 70-300L combo, that would be very nice and cover 95% of your needs. Only you can decide what you are comfortable with...


----------



## michi (Jan 11, 2012)

When in Munich, be sure to explore the smaller side streets in downtown Munich. Also check out the Asam church and St. Michael's church. They are beautiful inside. Great for photos. When at the city square, go up the "Alter Peter" church. It's a workout but the view of downtown is fantastic from up there. It's only a buck or two. Also the Deutsches Museum is one of the largest technical museums in the world, it's a great way to spend a rainy in Munich. It has fantastic exhibits and you are allowed to take pictures there.

There are many beautiful lakes in Bavaria which are worth stopping at, and of course the alps. I recommend going to Garmisch Partenkirchen, a small city at the base of the highest German mountain. You can go up this mountain (Zugspitze) via cable car or train. Fantastic views from up there and on the way up. 

Unbeknownst to many, there is a ticket called "Bavaria Pass" or rather "Bayern Ticket" which is good for up to 5 people for a whole day and allows you to use pretty much every type of public transportion in all of Bavaria. It's only €29. Saves a lot of money if you take more than one person with you. Just a few exceptions such as high speed trains etc...

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-home&trurl=http://www.bahn.de/regional/view/regionen/bayern/freizeit/bayernticket.shtml&lp=de_en&btnTrUrl=Translate

Have fun there.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 11, 2012)

traveling "light" is a very subjective term. on a recent trip back to Taiwan, I decided to travel light; I only brought the 5D Mark II with a 16-35mm f/2.8 L II, 24-70mm f/2.8 L, and 100mm f/2.8 L Macro. I debated whether or not I'd need more telephoto capability, but the more I travel, the more I realize that I will only ever need telephoto lenses when I explicitly set out to shoot material requiring a telephoto lens -- sports or animals. Paris doesn't seem like it'd require either. That being said, the 100mm Macro was fairly light and I didn't mind that I brought it in case.

beyond that, I had to haul my wife's t2i and sigma ultra-zoom lens. when I weighed my backpack at the airport, all told it was 15 or 16 pounds. with chargers, batteries, extra memory, cleaning kit ... you get the idea. (edit: for clarification, to me this is light. I didn't have to bring my 70-200 or a tripod) since you're only carrying the one camera, I'd say bring the 17-40, 24-105, and 70-300! you can always leave a lens or two packed in the hotel room if you decide you definitely won't use it that day, but that way you won't regret not having brought the right tools. you should end up with a 10 lb or lighter pack if you do things this way, and even lighter when you are holding the camera and lens in your hands.

have a great trip!


----------



## unfocused (Jan 11, 2012)

We went to Provence last fall. As usual, I packed way more equipment than I used.

I have a 7D. For almost all my shots, the 15-85 was the lens I used. That's roughly comparable to the 24-105. 

I also have the Tamron 70-300mm. The only time I used it was when we went to an ornithological park in the Camargue. Had we not been going there, I wouldn't have missed it. 

To give you a sense of how versatile the 24-105 range is, we visited the Canyon du Verdon, stood alongside the running of the bulls in St. Remy de Provence, toured the Palais des Papes, walked across the Pont du Gard, watched gladiators "fight" in the Roman amphitheater in Arles, strolled along the beach in Nice and climbed to the rooftop in Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer. And, as I said, I never really needed another focal length.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 12, 2012)

17-40mm f4L is one of my favourite travel lenses, it's small, light and when you travel you sometimes need those really wide shots and for the quality of image you get for that price....wow.

Here are some pics with it:


----------



## K-amps (Jan 12, 2012)

Lovely shots Willrobb !! They are very well exposed!


----------

